# Sweeping up dog hair?



## bec28 (Apr 11, 2008)

What do you ladies use to sweep up dog hair? I have hard wood floors, and use a regular broom and it's terrible! When I get done sweeping a room, I look at the floor and it's like I didn't sweep at all. There's still hair everywhere! It's starting to get really frustrating.

Do you use anything that really sweeps up dog hair?


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I have switched to vacuuming - it's just more effective.

If that's not an option if you spray your broom with endust before you sweep the hair sticks to it more & tends to fly around less.


----------



## lmbjer (Sep 7, 2006)

I use a regular broom every day, or twice a day and then vacuum once a week. Our broom is just a cheapo, but it works fine on the dog and cat hair. I wish I could help more, but this system works for us....maybe we lucked out with the type of dog/cat hair.

Good luck though.....this is my biggest peeve....I HATE pet hair floating around.


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

Swiffer! I use ratty old cloth diapers instead of the wasteful (& expensive) refills.

My initial thought was that the swiffer was a stupid, redundant tool for people who are way too uptight.

My mom not only bought me one, she cleaned my house with it while I was laying in bed with my middle child. I have since made it my own, and now I'm a total convert.

(I've never bought the refills, though.)


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamallama* 
Swiffer! I use ratty old cloth diapers instead of the wasteful (& expensive) refills.

My initial thought was that the swiffer was a stupid, redundant tool for people who are way too uptight.

My mom not only bought me one, she cleaned my house with it while I was laying in bed with my middle child. I have since made it my own, and now I'm a total convert.

(I've never bought the refills, though.)


Yes, I was going to say the same thing! No dog here, but I have wood floors and two hairy shedding black cats.

I love my swiffer - it really gets under things and maneuvers well. My cloth dipes are still in use LOL, but I just use old wash clothes or cut up old towels as cleaning rags and they fit on there just fine. No need to buy the disposable refills.

You can put a few drops of lemon oil on your cloth as you sweep the wood floors to make them smell nice (just don't go overboard or it can make them slippery!!!).

I do use a regular broom first in the kitchen if I need too. Like if my toddler helps me cook and there are big chunks of things on the floor lol - I'll use the regular broom.

Besides that, the vacuum really works the best. My toddler *hates* for me to run it though, so I usually only get to once or twice a week.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

we have mostly hardwood and a lot of shedding pets, and i vacuum. i dont even own a broom.


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

vacuum.

I hardly sweep.


----------



## bec28 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like I'll have to give vacuuming a try. Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## KnockedUpButtercup (Feb 20, 2007)

I have 3 dogs, a cat, and two teenage sons, so my laminate floors can get pretty bad. My parents gave us a cordless, rechargeable vacuum when we bought the house, and it was my best friend until it gave up the ghost, after 3 years of loyal service.

Apparently now they're all the rage and have gone from $50 to $100, so I didn't replace it.









Now it's just me, my swiffer, and a bunch of rags.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

I generally use a broom and sweep at least once a day with 4 indoor dogs that shed like mad!

But I do have a dust mop that works wonderfully, they pick up the hair really well and most I've found have washable 'heads'.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have a micro fiber dust mop. fortunately my dog doesn't shed anywhere near that much. her hair is usualy on me.







i thought she was bad but apparently I should count my blessings. if it were that bad I would just vaccuum.


----------



## bec28 (Apr 11, 2008)

I tried the vacuum this morning and it worked great! I just feel dumb that I've never thought to try it before


----------



## crosscat (Mar 18, 2008)

I skimmed this thread and didn't see it if anyone already suggested spraying furniture polish on the tips of the broom before sweeping. This works really well for sweeping up fur from my long-haired cat. It keeps the fur from just flying around helter skelter.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

I bought a small canister vacuum for the wood floors. It's bagless, and does wonders on dog hair! It's small enough that my kids can use it easily.


----------



## KMsmomma (May 11, 2008)

We have 4 dogs and hard surfaces on the first floor of the house. We use a canister vac 1-2 times daily to keep the hair at bay.


----------

